# 92 MAX CUSTOM B/K AND Z31 SWAP



## maxed out max (Jan 22, 2004)

http://members.cardomain.com/z31max


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

looks like itll be good once its finished. Lot of work into that :thumbup: 
Do you have any idea what color you'll paint it?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

background is distracting.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> background is distracting.


x2. I just gave up on the text you wrote.

I have a Z31 and I must say it's one of the best cheap turbo platforms out there. Easily up to 450 RWHP


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> background is distracting.


very!
and those side ways pics are no fun either. but non the less nice :thumbup:


----------



## maxed out max (Jan 22, 2004)

91sentra said:


> looks like itll be good once its finished. Lot of work into that :thumbup:
> Do you have any idea what color you'll paint it?


yes im doing a bronze metallic with a few coats of clear ..(like 4 on fron bumper i hate chips from the road...) thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

so what kind of custom brakes you got on that thing?


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

nice dude :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

maxed out max said:


> yes im doing a bronze metallic with a few coats of clear ..(like 4 on fron bumper i hate chips from the road...) thanks :thumbup:


sounds good, get that thing finished! :thumbup:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm a fan of the VG motor.... hate to see that gone.. *sniff*


----------



## maxed out max (Jan 22, 2004)

maxed out max said:


> http://members.cardomain.com/z31max


updated with some new pics more soon


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

looks hella good, what is the color code or name, i like that alot, get that shit finished like i said before, keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks like it'll be very nice when finished, keep up the good work


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Does she run yet?


----------



## maxed out max (Jan 22, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Does she run yet?


shes in the shop getting 5 speed swap engine installed shaved rear door handles


----------

